# Welche dicken Java-Bücher kennt ihr?



## facilityManager (6. Nov 2008)

Welche Bücher muss jeder Java-Entwickler (theoretisch) in seinem Regal stehen haben?

Die dicksten Klopper die ich kenne sind:

*Handbuch der Java-Programmierung von Guido Krüger*

*Java ist auch eine Insel von Christian Ullenboom*

Welche dicken Wälzer kennt ihr noch? Mich interessieren auch englische Bücher! 
Habe das Gefühl die beiden sind die einzigen ihrer Art (so dick, so schwer, so viele Seiten).


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2008)

>> Habe das Gefühl die beiden sind die einzigen ihrer Art (so dick, so schwer, so viele Seiten).

Finde deine Bücher nicht so doll, eignen sich aber für Anfänger.

Effective Java 2nd Edition (Bloch)

ist gut imho, ansonsten kommt es immer dran, worum es geht.


----------



## facilityManager (6. Nov 2008)

Scheint wirklich gut zu sein! Gekauft!


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2008)

Achte darauf nicht die First Edition zu kaufen, ist schon alt.

Ansonsten könte man dir mehr/bessere Tipps geben wenn du deine Frage etwas einschränkst.

Achja, es kommt nicht auf die größe an... *g*


----------



## facilityManager (7. Nov 2008)

Na ja, ich fühle mich immer wohl wenn ich ein prall gefülltes Bücherregal in der Hinterhand habe, weil es auch mal richtig spaß machen kann in ein Buch zu schauen anstatt sich durch Google und Foren zu klimpern. = hauptsache ein Buch über Java. Weis ja jetzt noch nicht, welches Problem ich morgen haben werde ;-) Es soll einfach nur ein "super"-Buch sein, nicht irgend so ein Schinken. Sicher keine präzise Anforderung ;-) Mir ging's mehr darum mal zu lesen, was Ihr so cool findet...


----------



## Guest (7. Nov 2008)

Schau dir mal *JAVA IN A NUTSHELL* (David Flanagan) an.[/b]


----------



## Landei (7. Nov 2008)

Bei uns an der Arbeit haben sie großflächig "Thinking in Java" (4. Edition) verteilt, und es ist ganz OK, auch wenn es ohne die vielen Listings in SehbehindertenExtraGroßSchrift nur halb so  dick wäre. 

Trivia: Außerdem wurde in einem Beispiel Bulgarien zu Afrika zugeordnet - hey, das ist mal ein amerikanischer Autor, der die Klichés kennt...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (7. Nov 2008)

selber besitz ich nur das von Bloch:
Effective Java SE.

absolut empfehlenswert auch für pros.

Auf der Arbeit hat noch ein paar mehr, in welchen ich teils schmökere:
zB
M. Fowler: Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture
GoF: Design Patterns (naja die Bibel halt nicht auf Java bezogen)

bin heut grad nicht im Lande drum ?. Aber diese fallen mir grad noch so ein.


----------



## ARadauer (7. Nov 2008)

neben mir liegen einige... zb das vom krüger, da schau ich aber nie rein..

effective java von bloch, das ist top!!
head first on design patterns, ein must read!


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2008)

"head first"-Bücher sind gefährlich

wenn man da angefangen hat zu lesen, kommt man nicht mehr zum Arbeiten.


----------



## .exe (7. Nov 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "head first"-Bücher sind gefährlich
> 
> wenn man da angefangen hat zu lesen, kommt man nicht mehr zum Arbeiten.



Naja finde die head first bücher (mal ebgesehen von den design patterns) nicht so toll. zuviele bilder und zu bund  :wink:

Also ich benutze eigentlich nur Effective Java SE und ab und an durchwühle ich die Java openbooks


----------



## DellCapone (7. Nov 2008)

Java als erste Programmiersprache


----------



## Fu3L (7. Nov 2008)

Ich hab hier "Java 6 - Das Kompendium" von Markt und Technik liegen, das gefällt mir gut. Hab aber bisher noch keine anderen Bücher (außer auszugsweise die Insel) gelesen, deswegen kann ich nicht viel zur Qualität im Vergleich sagen  :?


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2008)

>> Markt und Technik

Habe bis heute kein einziges brauchbares Buch von diesem Verlag gesehen/gelesen.


----------



## AlArenal (8. Nov 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >> Markt und Technik
> 
> Habe bis heute kein einziges brauchbares Buch von diesem Verlag gesehen/gelesen.



Das unterschreibe ich. Ich warte noch drauf, dass jemand mit Data Becker ankommt 

Verlage, deren Produkte überdurchschnittlich häufig überdurchschnittlich gut sind, sind u.a. O'Reilly & Associates, Apress, Wrox, The Pragmatic Programmers, Addison-Wesley, ...


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2008)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das unterschreibe ich. Ich warte noch drauf, dass jemand mit Data Becker ankommt
> 
> Verlage, deren Produkte überdurchschnittlich häufig überdurchschnittlich gut sind, sind u.a. O'Reilly & Associates, Apress, Wrox, The Pragmatic Programmers, Addison-Wesley, ...


Sehe ich genauso!

Manning (... in Action) find ich auch noch gut.


----------



## Fu3L (8. Nov 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >> Markt und Technik
> 
> Habe bis heute kein einziges brauchbares Buch von diesem Verlag gesehen/gelesen.



Gut zu wissen  :?

Ich glaub, ich sollte mal eins von den anderen empfohlenen Bücher lesen, um mir selbst mal ne Meinung bilden zu können...


----------



## AlArenal (8. Nov 2008)

Stimmt, Manning-Bücher hab ich auch ein paar


----------



## ARadauer (8. Nov 2008)

huhu schlechtestes it buch aller zeiten: "jetzt lerne ich php4" von markt und technik... hab noch nie so viele aus dem internet zusammen kopierte code schnipselt in einem fachbuch gesehen


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2008)

zu Head First:
"Entwurfsmuster von Kopf bis Fuss" (die deutsche Ausgabe) fand ich sehr gut, motiviert sehr schön wo welches Pattern eingesetzt werden kann und warum man es auch tun sollte. Aber stellenweise doch etwas langatmig wenn man Informatik studiert hat, schnell mal was anschauen geht da eher weniger, ist auch kein Nachschlage-Werk sondern eher zum durcharbeiten wenn mal Zeit ist.

Java Bücher:
Habe "Java How To Programm", wie der Name vermuten lässt ist das Englisch und mit über 1500 Seiten auch nicht ganz klein. Zusätzlich sind auf CD noch ein paar hundert weitere Seiten. Mit 80 Euro allerdings auch nicht ganz billig.
Wurde im ersten Semester meines Info-Studiums empfohlen und kam damit sehr gut zurecht, allerdings muss man bei so vielen Seiten auch entsprechend Zeit investieren...
Habe ungefähr ab der Hälfte nicht mehr weiter gelesen da ich mir die anderen Sachen bei Bedarf im Internet angeschaut habe, irgendwann will man ja doch mal etwas "komplexeres" machen als immer nur innerhalkb eines Themengebietes zu sein, z.B. Generics oder reguläre Ausdrücke und da kommt man mit Internetquellen meistens schneller vorran als wenn man in einem 5kg Buch (übertrieben) hin und her blättert und letztendlich der entscheidende Knackpunkt doch nicht drin steht.
Würde daher rückblickend doch kein so fettes und teures Buch nehmen sondern was kompakteres mit dem man vergleichsweise schnell ein solidies Fundament an Wissen aufbauen kann und dann darauf aufbauend bei Bedarf Bücher im jeweiligen Spezialgebiet oder halt mit Internetquellen.


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >> Markt und Technik
> 
> Habe bis heute kein einziges brauchbares Buch von diesem Verlag gesehen/gelesen.



 Natürlich, du kannst lesen SW Entwickler.


----------



## thE_29 (10. Nov 2008)

Ich habe Swing Hacks und Filthy Rich Clients 
Bei beiden hat Romain Guy mehr oder weniger mitgewirkt!


----------



## ARadauer (10. Nov 2008)

Swing Hacks und Filthy Rich Clients ... sind die gut? ich hab da mal eine präsentation gesehen.. schaut ganz interessant aus?


----------



## thE_29 (10. Nov 2008)

Swing Hacks geht so!

Aber da hat Romain fast alles auch auf seinem alten Blog.

Filthy Rich Clients habe ich erst seit ein paar Tage und noch nicht soviel gelesen. Hat aber viele Tipps wie man die GUI noch mehr optimieren kann und gute Bsp dabei.

Empfehlen kann ich also beide. Bei mir hats halt die Firma bezahlt


----------



## AlArenal (10. Nov 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Swing Hacks und Filthy Rich Clients ... sind die gut? ich hab da mal eine präsentation gesehen.. schaut ganz interessant aus?



Ich sag mal so: Viel Auswahl hat man eh nicht


----------



## Tobias (10. Nov 2008)

Das "Filthy Rich Clients" find ich super.


----------



## Guest (10. Nov 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...



Übrigens, am Freitag war ein Vortrag von einem Porsche Informatik Controlling Mitarbeiter an der FH Salzburg, war sehr aufschlussreich, Porsche hat ja die ganze Autoindustrie in Europa in der Hand, sogar BMW, 
er hat auch gesagt, dass ihr momentan 600 Applikationen habt (also ca. 1 Applikation pro Mitarbeiter),

kann das sein und welche Technologien setzt ihr ein, JavaEE ??


----------



## ARadauer (10. Nov 2008)

600 Applikationen... mhn das kommt drauf, was man als "applikation" bezeichnet. es gibt natürlich unmengen von batch programmen und auswertungs tools... 600 ja kann schon hinkommen...

es gibt in so einer firma natürlich gewachsene systeme die schon seit 20 jahren laufen, da ist die breite an technologien sehr hoch... das reicht von alten großrechner c, c++ batch programmen über delphi clientanwendungen bis hin zu neuen j2ee webanwendungen... bei uns ist für jeden was dabei.

der spagat zwischen neuen technologien und business prozessen bzw datenmodellen die schon seit 15 jahren bestehen ist nicht immer einfach... aber es wird schon versucht neue technologien einzusetzen java, spring, tapestry, hibernate...


----------



## Guest (10. Nov 2008)

und wo bist du dabei?


----------



## ARadauer (10. Nov 2008)

CarlosWeb ;-)
...J2EE Entwicklung


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> CarlosWeb ;-)



wurde auch erwähnt, das ist anscheinend die (halb)- verbindliche Enterprise- Umgebung für die Händler (in Rumänien), so weit ich mich errinnern kann,


----------



## Fu3L (15. Nov 2008)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maki hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um da nochmal drauf zurückzukommen: Was für ein Buch (oder vllt welche Bücher) würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, wenn ich vor allem GUI-Anwendungen im Zusammenspiel mit Datenbanken und vllt Netwerken schreiben möchte?
Das Effective Java Buch sieht ganz gut aus (werd ich bald im Regal stehen haben), aber da gehts ja erstmal um grundlegendere Themen...


----------

